# Logan 820 Bed Rack & Saddle Issues



## 58APACHEE (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm rebuilding my Logan 820 lathe. I installed the saddle to the Bed but it seems that the Bed Rack does not engage with the saddle gear (see Pic). Is this normal? I double checked everything on the saddle assembly and the bed assembly, everything seems to me good or at least assembled correctly. the saddle is about .07" lower, can i just shim the rack? or is something off? any help is appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## tmenyc (Jul 2, 2019)

Here is mine for what it's worth. Definitely engaged. No shims that i know of. 
Tim


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Maybe its just a trick of the eye but it appears that the OPs Saddle gear is not protruding far enough out!  Is there a spacer or lock/locating  pin that the op missed which is allowing the gear the be pulled  in to far?


----------



## francist (Jul 3, 2019)

One of the first things I usually ask myself is "did it operate properly before I took it apart?", assuming I was the one who did take it to pieces. If so, then what did I miss because clearly this cannot work the way it is now. The gear must engage the rack at some point, either by nature of adjustment or assembly.

I don't think it's usual for a rack to be shimmed, at least not from the factory and not by that much. Has the gear been replaced with one that is too small? Did somebody grind 70-thousandths off the bed ways so now the apron hangs too low? A bit more recent history might be useful to know.

-frank


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

Tmenyc, thanks, the picture helps out. 

Latinrascalrg1, Yea i do believe it is the way i took the picture it does extend far enough just like on Tmenyc's picture. 

francist, I did document everything with pictures as i took it apart and the saddle gear on the picture is a replacement. The previous gear did have some "chewed" teeth on it and it did have some shims just poorly installed. I took the saddle of the bed to double check everything but nothing seemed to be machined down but now that you mentioned the bed ways ill check them tonight. I did some research and i did not find anything oon shimming.


----------



## francist (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe the replacement gear is a different size, should be easy to check that out too if you still have the old one.

-f


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

i actually matched up the gears before i installed just in case they were different but they were exactly the same.


----------



## HarryJM (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe try taking the new gear our and using the original gear to see if it engages?


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

I do have 2 other extra aprons i can try but i could of sworn i compared all 3 and they were all the same. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## HarryJM (Jul 3, 2019)

58APACHEE said:


> I do have 2 other extra aprons i can try but i could of sworn i compared all 3 and they were all the same. Thanks for the reply!


My thinking is that if the original gear works then something else is missing/out of alignment, etc. I can just about squeeze a 1/8" piece of a wood paint stirrer between the end of my gear and the lathe bed.


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

The only thing i come up with is that at some point the apron was replaced, when i took it apart it did have some of the gear teeth chewed out and the gear had some soda can shims stuffed in there or like francist said, the bed ways were machined down.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 3, 2019)

58APACHEE said:


> i actually matched up the gears before i installed just in case they were different but they were exactly the same.


You stated the old one was sorta chewed up and it had some shims so what are the chances that the old gear was a replacement that didnt quite fit but it was what the PO had available to use?


----------



## francist (Jul 3, 2019)

This is where things can get challenging, you never quite know why a previous owner did what they did ( or didn't do ).

I try to be really methodical when faced with problems like this. One thing at a time, try to determine a solid starting reference and work from there. Run through how each piece will fit and operate in relation to the other, make sure they can work together. And most of all, don't modify anything by removal means (drilling, grinding, etc) unless you are really certain it needs to be done. Shimming usually pretty easy, but sticking metal back on once it's a pile of chips really hard!

Good luck, you can figure it out. Just takes a bit of thinking on it.

-frank


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

Lastinrascalrg1, so when i took the bed apart and saw the damaged teeth i looked up the correct P/N and ordered it when i got it, it was same size same teeth..etc.. so I'm not sure what is incorrect. 

francist, very true , thank you for your reply. ill post more pics once i figure it out.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 3, 2019)

It will fit perfect once the space is filled up with curse words and tears


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 3, 2019)

very true , i think i took apart the apron 3 - 4 times before finally realizing what i was doing wrong.


----------



## 58APACHEE (Jul 8, 2019)

Hope everyone had a good 4th   . i managed to put a shim i did here at work for the rack and it seemed to work great. I still couldn't make out were this was wrong but it did seem the ways were machined but still not sure none the less it did work. so on to the gear change rebuild now. thx for those who responded, very much appreciated.


----------

